# Modifier des fichiers Office



## privateryan (11 Mars 2012)

Rebonjour,

A part Quickoffice est ce qu'il existe d'autres appui permettant de modifier des documents office (ord, excel et power point) sur mon Ipad car c'est quand même plus facile à transporter qu'un MBP 17'.

Merci


----------



## Cblogpad (11 Mars 2012)

Tu as la suite iWork sur iPad qui est capable de modifier un fichier word, excel, power point, et je t'invite à aller ici pour voir quelques astuces pour enregistrer et exporter des fichier word, pdf ou pages.


----------



## privateryan (11 Mars 2012)

question bête car je suis un neewbee sur ipad, comment transférer des docs office de mon MBP vers mon Ipad ?

Merci.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Cblogpad (11 Mars 2012)

privateryan a dit:


> question bête car je suis un neewbee sur ipad, comment transférer des docs office de mon MBP vers mon Ipad ?
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Bonne soirée



Il suffit pour cela d'utilisé iTunes, dans la partie apps, en bas tu as les apps spécifiques dont fait parti pages, tu ajoutes le doc que tu souhaite à pages et ensuite sur l'ipad  tu vas sur l'apps Pages et tu ouvres un document iTunes et tu verras ton doc word qui sera converti en document Pages.


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Mars 2012)

Si tu utilises Pages, tu peux aussi transférer tes docs avec Icloud. Sinon, Dropbox est très bien pour synchroniser les documents entre Ipad et Mac.


----------



## privateryan (12 Mars 2012)

merci mais en fait j'ai pris quick office, alors comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Mars 2012)

1. Transfert par Itunes : Comme te l'a dit Cblogpad, dans Itunes > Ipad > Apps, en bas tu as Quickoffice. Tu la sélectionnes. Tu prends les docs dans ton Mac et tu les fais glisser dans Qucikoffice dans Itunes. Tu synchronises ton Ipad. Et voilà.
2. Transfert par Dropbox : Sinon, tu installes Dropbox dans ton Mac et Ipad (c'est ce que je fais). Tu mets dans ton dossier Dropbox les docs que tu veux utiliser. Tu peux indiquer à Quickoffice que tu as Dropbox et travailler directement depuis l'application. Ou alors, dans ton Ipad tu ouvres dropbox, ton document, tu cliques sur la flèche en haut et tu envoies dans Quickoffice.


----------

